# Young & experienced painter new to detailingworld :)



## NathJ (Aug 3, 2012)

I joined up on here a while back and i ve never posted anything up. 
I m 22 and i ve been in the motor trade since i was 15 so i know a fair bit about everything to do with repair work, paint work, airbrushing and a little bit on detailing. Wanted to join up just to help others with any questions they have about their fist time painting etc and to learn a lot more about the detailing / valeting side of things.

I have owned my fair share of cars but unfortunately this year i got disqualified from driving which feels like i have lost a limb, Had to sell my pride and joy which i only just got featured in total vauxhall magazine  but hey ho thats life.

Still always cleaning the missis car and since im missing mine its a little project to play with experimenting with the detailing side of things not just painting.

Anyway enough with the whole life story , just here to help and learn and i thought i d post up a few pictures of work i ve done in the past and recently just to give you guys some ideas of paint work. 

Nath

before








after


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, out of interest to me and others where are you based?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome mate .

You was on Cliosport.net IIRC?


----------



## NathJ (Aug 3, 2012)

dodger said:


> Welcome to the forum, out of interest to me and others where are you based?


Based in north wales mate.



DMH-01 said:


> Welcome mate .
> 
> You was on Cliosport.net IIRC?


An old CS member? Hey mate , indeed i was, not been on it for years still get the odd phonecall to do bullets etc though


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

NathJ said:


> An old CS member? Hey mate , indeed i was, not been on it for years still get the odd phonecall to do bullets etc though


Thought so I recognised your Civic :thumb:

Yeah used to be on a couple of years ago too when I had a Clio.


----------



## NathJ (Aug 3, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Thought so I recognised your Civic :thumb:
> 
> Yeah used to be on a couple of years ago too when I had a Clio.


Nice to see there is still the old CS members still around, haha good memory mate civic went years back lol.

Many more members on here?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Some nice work buddy:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

NathJ said:


> Nice to see there is still the old CS members still around, haha good memory mate civic went years back lol.
> 
> Many more members on here?


Memory of an elephant :thumb:

There's a few knocking about on here buddy such as Gally etc.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Lovin the civic. Some great work there mate.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to DW :wave:

Like the finish on the speedlines.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome, that civic lots far better in white top Work man.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

NathJ said:


>


:argie::argie::argie:
Dude want to share your tips and tricks?

Welcome to DW mate:wave:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

You have no idea how jealous I am! (I'm wanting to become a body repair/sprayer)


----------



## NathJ (Aug 3, 2012)

Deep blue said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> Dude want to share your tips and tricks?
> Haha certainly i dont mind helping at all what is it you need to know?
> best tip with doing coloured wheels is you have to love the idea your doing with then you have plenty of patients lmao. Its all trail and error matey. I get plenty of customers come in and ask for things, when the items are done i think they look dead stupid but customers love it. Or i can think its a bad idea paint something and once done i change my mind and actually love it.
> ...





Gretsch-drummer said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am! (I'm wanting to become a body repair/sprayer)


Shouldnt be jealous mate its the most boring job in the world


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome, nice turnaround on the mower:thumb:


----------

